# P2177 - system to lean off idle, bank 1



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

When I clear the code and cold start the car it idles horribly for a few seconds and the STFT stays around -11% while the LTFT slowsly climbs. After driving a bit the STFT balances out to +/- 3% and the LTFT stays around 24%. 
I am still getting readings from my MAF sensor, 02 sensor, and fuel pressure sensor if that means anything.
K04 with all the goodies.


1 Fault Found:
008567 - Bank 1; System Too Lean off Idle 
P2177 - 001 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 199993 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:58:39

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2488 /min
Load: 11.4 %
Speed: 85.0 km/h
Temperature: 92.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

Readiness: 0110 0101


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi.. I'm Getting that same code too.. Just installed eurodyne file a week ago and that's the only one I get.. Could my dv valve cause this ? I have no vaccum leaks


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm running a K04 and I have the same problem.http:// www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198162 
I can't figure out what's wrong...


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

I found the cause of my p2177.. Also running ko4..I had a vaccum hose on the valve cover not plugged in all the way..after I plugged it in all the way the code went away car runs like a rocket


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

It might be a vaccum leak..sometimes you do need a real smoke tester machine (home made or not) but a cigar isn't enough to find them ..


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

which hose? ive had my car professionally smoke checked at a euro shop and they cannot find any leaks


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

In my case it was the push lock hose in the middle of the valve cover on the left side of the pcv .. For me It was easier to find because there was oil all over the place .. I would pay attention for leaks in that area under the intake manifold like all around tripe make sure you have no leaks .. And if you still have the code .. I have no clue what it could be .. Did you delete your flaps inside de intake manifold ?


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

That one !


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

ill check that area in the morning...


----------



## cheetonian (Nov 11, 2013)

That line is the N80 passthrough, just a straight through connection from the line coming from the charcoal filter in the rear to the N80 valve on the engine. If that wasn't plugged in properly it makes sense that it would generate a too lean code as the engine uses N80 to adjust air-fuel


----------



## B.hamby (Nov 12, 2019)

Sugar Bear said:


> When I clear the code and cold start the car it idles horribly for a few seconds and the STFT stays around -11% while the LTFT slowsly climbs. After driving a bit the STFT balances out to +/- 3% and the LTFT stays around 24%.
> I am still getting readings from my MAF sensor, 02 sensor, and fuel pressure sensor if that means anything.
> K04 with all the goodies.
> 
> ...


 Also running k04 with ie tune also running into this problem popped up right after i changed my 02 sensor getting s3 injectors installed next weekend going to see if this fixes the problem


----------

